
Tesla is about to suffer the same fate as Ford - mudil
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-will-suffer-same-fate-as-ford-2018-1
======
ecpottinger
Really? I can buy Power-Walls and Power-Packs from GM? I can get solar tiles
from GM?

But more important, where is that fast charger network across the continent
for the GM cars?

It is interesting that at the bottom of this article that says GM is going to
take over the electric car market that is a link to another article saying
there will not be any big increase in electric car sales.

~~~
shas3
Funny, you say that.

Once upon a time, you could buy satellites, satellite dishes (DirecTV), IT
services, and armaments from GM.

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/30/business/with-hughes-
sale-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/30/business/with-hughes-sale-gm-
buries-a-discarded-strategy.html)

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/business/1997/01/17/r...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/business/1997/01/17/raytheon-
to-buy-hughes-from-gm-
for-95-billion/bbfa92aa-06d0-49c1-9076-82984cbf521a/?utm_term=.3c6c944719a1)

------
namlem
This was basically Musk's plan. In the long term, Tesla is going to end up
making more money by selling batteries to other car companies than by selling
cars.

~~~
arvinjoar
Panasonic must be very happy about this plan

------
sunstone
This post is just another in a long line of Tesla click bait posts that
contain nothing but wild speculation pulled out of somebody's nether region.
Ok "wild speculation" might be too generous.

